# comcast compatible digital signal amplifier



## bobs77vet (Sep 21, 2012)

hi guys i have about a zillion cable outlets in my house one for every room and some times 2 in a room. i ran the wires when i built the house. i am at the point where i need a real amplified signal splitter but it has to be compatible with the comcast digital signal i am forced to use. i need at least 12 outlets. I have no idea where to even look for this. I a have a power outlet where i plan to mount everything. thks bob


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have heard good things about the Motorola BDA-S1 and 484095-001-00 Bi-Directional RF Amplifiers. And the Channel Master CM 3410 1-Port Ultra Mini Distribution Amplifier. Install just after your cable comes in to your house, before any splitters.
Check them out at Amazon, I would also think they would be available locally.


----------



## bobs77vet (Sep 21, 2012)

thanks i checked those out and they look like what i need, they do need to be bi directional for the internet modem and for the on demand digitial cable boxes....do i just hook those up to the 1 into 4 splitters or is there one that actually has the 12 ports that i need? thks bob


would this work?

http://www.amazon.com/Leviton-47692...sr=1-34&keywords=Bi-Directional+RF+Amplifiers



looks like this one has all the ouput paths i need

http://www.amazon.com/CHANNEL-VISIO...sr=1-10&keywords=Bi-Directional+RF+Amplifiers

product details:

Channel Vision C-0332 RF Amplifier 1-In 16-Out
The C-0332 amplified splitter system distributes an antenna or CATV source to 16 different locations. The system consists of one dual output amplifier and two 8-way splitters mounted inside a metal bracket. It features a bi-directional 5-42 MHz return path for Pay-Per-View and other interactive TV services, and all ports pass IR signals allowing you to control your video devices from any room in the home. The C-0332 uses an external power supply; for added versatility an optional power injector may be used to feed power back to the amplifier from a remote location, thereby eliminating the need to install it near a power outlet. UL approved. Power supply included.

Specifications: • Cable gain: Unity • Reverse gain: -14 dB • Frequency range: 54 - 1000 MHz, 5 - 42 MHz (return path) • IR passing: All ports • DC passing: All ports • Power supply: 12VDC @ 300 mA (included).


----------

